
How to build a full-scale quantum computer in silicon - jonbaer
http://www.kurzweilai.net/how-to-build-a-full-scale-quantum-computer-in-silicon
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10336675](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10336675)

